# Exotic shorthair kitten



## patti (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new here and would very much like some info on how to find a reputable Breeder of Exotic Shorthair kittens. I live in North London so it would be really appreciated of someone could let me know of someone local to me. Many thanks in advance. Patti


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would have look at the bred clubs and go from there.

Exotic Cat Club


----------



## patti (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Spid.. much appreciated


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Sent you a message re where I got mine, easy purchase and perfect cat


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know of two very good breeders, but you'd need to travel a little.


----------



## patti (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you LittlePancake that's so nice of you! :thumbup:


----------



## patti (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Carly 87.. you've all been so helpful. I dont drive which limits me... but if anyone knows of a Breeder in Barnet or surrounding areas that would be wonderful.. thank you all very much


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

I live in north London, got my kitten from breeders in south London - all GCCF reg, insurance, PKD neg. etc and so forth  I only had to travel down there to see the kitten after which I put a deposit on, they brought him to my house themselves. They're members of the breed society U.K. - Exotic Cat Society _ Homepage - site might give you some more links to try!

I did come across a breeder somewhere in north London but didn't go with them so I couldn't recommend them from my own experience or knowledge.


----------



## patti (Sep 20, 2013)

Jasminex. Thank you very much for the info... If, by any chance you recall the Breeders in Barnet and perhaps let me know, that would be much appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck in finding your Exotic kitten, we have recently lost ours but he was such a character and a lovely temperament.


----------



## patti (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Sharonbee, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Are you going to get another? and yes, (fingers crossed) I hope I can find a Breeder near to my home.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

No we wont be getting another, we have seven cats being 1 Persian, 1 Maine Coon, 1 NFC, 1 Sphynx and then we have our breeding girls 1 Siamese, 1 White Oriental and 1 Havana, the next kitten my husband says we can have would be in a couple of years time when our Havana would retire and we would keep a kitten to take over breeding then.
I have tried to get him to agree with a BSH and have shown him Saras kittens but he wont soften this time lol


----------



## patti (Sep 20, 2013)

I've heard that Shorthairs make wonderful pets. I would love to find one.. fingers crossed. wow 7 cats.. must keep you very busy..


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't help as I'm in Scotland.

Just wanna say good choice! My zottie is the most wonderful little guy, he's a purring monster, very talkative and plays fetch with his toys.

I hope you find a good breeder close to you


----------



## patti (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks, I hope so too!! I will keep you posted


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I can't help as I'm in Scotland.
> 
> Just wanna say good choice! My zottie is the most wonderful little guy, he's a purring monster, very talkative and plays fetch with his toys.
> 
> I hope you find a good breeder close to you


Haha yes they are wonderful and so cuddly (least mine) and WOW do they purrrr! He sleeps next to me all night, follows me round the house and wakes me up for purrs and love every morning, its too sweet for words, never mind gone are the lie in days. Never had a cat before but this is all I wanted and more so happy days!


----------



## GavinC (Jun 17, 2015)

LittlePancakeTheExotic said:


> Haha yes they are wonderful and so cuddly (least mine) and WOW do they purrrr! He sleeps next to me all night, follows me round the house and wakes me up for purrs and love every morning, its too sweet for words, never mind gone are the lie in days. Never had a cat before but this is all I wanted and more so happy days!


Hi all a newbie here. What a great forum, so many interesting comments to read and information to digest. We are looking to find a reputable breeder of Exotic Shorthairs as we would very much like to introduce one to our family - they just the perfect little bundle of love. Which breeder did Little Pancake the Exotic come from as he looks super. We're North East of England but more than happy to travel the country to find a kitten from a good breeder and although we are looking through the Exotic Cat Clubs of UK breeders list word of mouth recommendation is top of our list. Many thanks


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi

We got him from Pennydown Exotics based Cambridge way...they play a big part of the exotic cat society and have been breeding since the 70s so know their stuff! Mostly I like their types..not too extreme, tested and gorgeous!


----------



## GavinC (Jun 17, 2015)

AH thats great thank you. I will get in touch to see when their next litter will be. THANKS


----------



## Vickilouiseg (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi

I'm looking to buy a exotic shorthair kitten but been to the end of the world and back looking for one. Was wondering if anyone knows or has any for sale.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Vickilouiseg said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking to buy a exotic shorthair kitten but been to the end of the world and back looking for one. Was wondering if anyone knows or has any for sale.


What bit of the world are you in? Country and area?


----------



## Vickilouiseg (Sep 21, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> What bit of the world are you in? Country and area?


I'm solihull, West Midlands


----------



## Zaynab (Sep 21, 2021)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I can't help as I'm in Scotland.
> 
> Just wanna say good choice! My zottie is the most wonderful little guy, he's a purring monster, very talkative and plays fetch with his toys.
> 
> I hope you find a good breeder close to you


Hi. I'm from Scotland and looking to adopt a exotic shorthair.. Do you breed them??


----------

